# Sink tailpiece leak?



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm having a problem with my laundry room sink leaking. The leak is occurring where the flanged plastic tailpiece attaches to the drain. I used the plastic gasket that was supplied with the drain and goes inside the top of the flanged tailpiece. However, and as you can see, I did not use teflon tape around the threads on the drain. I seem to be having more a problem with the right drain than the left.

Is that my problem? What's the correct procedure for connecting the tailpiece to the drain?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

There should be a plastic washer/gasket that goes between the strainer and the drain connection. I don't see that.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Did you use a tail piece washer?--If you did--check for this problem--

It is not unheard of to have 'casting flash' on a mating surface--That is a little burr or ridge left during manufacture--Feel the edge of the fitting,if it has a burr--scrape it smooth with the edge of your knife.

--Mike--

Another thought---some strainer baskets come with poorly made metal nuts that will not screw up far enough to get a tight seal--try a different nut.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, I did use a washer. Good suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

What about a little silicone caulk? Would that work?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

My 2 cents--
Replace washers with new ones. Apply a little teflon pipe dope to the flange surface and basket threads. This is not to seal the threads but to add a little lubricant so you get a little more turn while tightening. Then run hot water to test your work. Snug the nuts down again after the are warmed by the hot water. Also check to make sure the tailpieces are in good alignment with the strainers. 
Try to avoid silicone. It shouldn't be needed.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Went to Lowes to pickup a few parts. Spoke to a 70 year old master plumber who suggested new washers as well and to check the flared tailpiece for burrs.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It has to be one of those problems--it's pretty low tec!


----------



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

If you have one of the flanged tailpieces you should have a washer that looks like this;


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, I think it's fixed. Per the various suggestions given by everyone here, and the guy at Lowe's, I replaced both tailpieces and inserted new washers. 

I also replaced both slip joints nuts, which was a bad move as this caused a major leak. As it turns out, the Keeney "Brass Work Horse" Sink Strainers I purchased use a proprietary slip joint nut that's much thicker than Keeney's own replacement slip joint nuts, also sold at Lowe's, which doesn't make any sense to me. 

Anyway, after I reused the original slip joint nuts, new tailpipes (which I sanded on the flare end to remove any burrs), new washers, and some plumber's putty as directed, there doesn't appear to be any leaks. Woo hoo! Thanks much to everyone that offered suggestions. 

So, what's the best way to truly test this puppy?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Simple..put the stoppers in the sink and fill with water. Pull the plugs and observe. 
If you cycle hot and cold water thru the pvc it will do its expansion and contraction. This will probably cover the most severe service conditions.
Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> Simple..put the stoppers in the sink and fill with water. Pull the plugs and observe.
> If you cycle hot and cold water thru the pvc it will do its expansion and contraction. This will probably cover the most severe service conditions.
> Good luck:thumbsup:


Okay, I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------

